# au plus… au plus…



## Chimel

J'ai toujours pensé que la tournure "au plus... au plus" ("au plus on court, au plus on a soif") était un belgicisme et qu'en bon français il fallait dire "plus... plus".

Mais je viens de l'entendre à la télévision française, prononcée par une personne manifestement parisienne.

Qu'en pensez-vous?
a) c'est une faute qui est également faite couramment en France
b) c'est un cas exceptionnel, cela ne se dit pas en France
c) ce n'est  pas/plus une faute?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une faute selon l'usage réputé correct par les ouvrages normatifs, fondés sur la tradition des personnes cultivées de Paris. Le Belge Hanse dit bien qu'il ne faut pas dire "Au plus... au plus". Jamais je ne l'ai entendue dans ma jeunesse, mais il arrive qu'on l'entende aujourd'hui, car c'est aussi une expression régionale (que pour ma part je situais plutôt dans la partie méridionale de la France). Paris étant aujourd'hui essentiellement peuplé de non-Parisiens, c'est bien sûr possible de l'entendre.
Pour moi, ça reste une horreur à mes oreilles, mais si tout le monde s'y met, je finirai par m'y habituer !
Grevisse signale que c'est un régionalisme et confirme les régions concernées :  Midi et Afrique du Nord ; région picarde ; Bruxelles et pays flamand. 
Paris résiste encore, mais pour combien de temps !?
Voir quelques avis de résistants :
Au plus... au  plus...
Au plus...  au moins - Français notre belle langue


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne l'ai jamais entendue pour ma part.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bezoard said:
			
		

> c'est aussi une expression régionale (que pour ma part je situais plutôt dans la partie méridionale de la France).


Je confirme ; on dit même « au plus que... au plus que... » (Musée des horreurs, rayon _Régionalismes_) .


----------



## itka

Euh... dans "ma" partie méridionale, je ne l'ai jamais entendue, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elle ne se rencontre pas. Je ne dois pas fréquenter le même "Musée des horreurs" !


----------



## Terio

Je ne l'ai jamais entendu, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi vous ne pourriez pas l'employer. Je ne crois pas que ce soit une faute ni que ça l'ait jamais été. À mes oreilles, c'est un régionalisme de bon aloi.


----------



## Bezoard

Terio said:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit une faute ni que ça l'ait jamais été.


Tout dépend de ce que vous appelez "faute" mais à partir du moment où la formule est condamnée même par les grammairiens les plus "coulants" comme Hanse, c'est évidemment une faute contre l'usage standard réputé correct. Après, chacun est libre de "fauter" ou non, et les régionalismes sont tout à fait respectables... dans les régions !


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour ces réactions, c'est très intéressant de voir que ce belgicisme est plus répandu que je ne le pensais.

Par hasard, je l'ai encore entendu hier dans une émission de France5 consacrée aux restos routiers: la patronne d'un resto du Midi (près du Pont du Gard) disait quelque chose comme "Au plus on évite les gaspillages, au plus on fait des économies".


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est que ce belgicisme est aussi, et avant tout pour les Hexagonaux, un _méridionalisme_, avec tout ce que cela implique de péjoratif pour un Parisien imbu de sa supériorité !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne l'ai jamais entendue pour ma part.


+ 1


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne l'ai pour ma part jamais entendu, en Normandie ou en Île-de-France, et pas même de ma grand-mère du Nord qui utilisait quelques belgicismes.
Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la "laideur" de cette expression personnelle. Je pense que j'aurais juste du mal à la comprendre.


----------



## Stéphane89

La tournure est laide et fautive, certes, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de difficile à comprendre. Si quelqu'un dit _Au plus (qu')il fait chaud, au plus (que) je transpire_, il me semble facile de déduire que la personne veut dire _Plus il fait chaud, plus je transpire_. Il n'y aucune autre interprétation possible à mon sens.

Par ailleurs, je ne qualifierais pas cette tournure de belgicisme puisque, comme on l'a dit plus haut, elle est aussi répandue dans certaines régions de France (et pas uniquement dans les régions frontalières de la Belgique). De plus, il me semble que pour être qualifiée de régionalisme, une tournure doit être répandue mais aussi acceptée dans la région en question. Or, le tour "au plus ... au plus" n'est pas plus accepté en français de Belgique qu'il ne l'est en France. C'est une faute, ni plus ni moins.


----------



## Maître Capello

StefKE said:


> je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de difficile à comprendre. Si quelqu'un dit _Au plus (qu')il fait chaud, au plus (que) je transpire_, il me semble facile de déduire que la personne veut dire _Plus il fait chaud, plus je transpire_. Il n'y aucune autre interprétation possible à mon sens.


J'avoue que je ne l'aurais pas non plus comprise avant de lire cette discussion.  J'aurais d'ailleurs deviné autre chose : _au pire il fait chaud (et) au pire je transpire…_


----------



## jekoh

StefKE said:


> il me semble que pour être qualifiée de régionalisme, une tournure doit être répandue mais aussi acceptée dans la région en question.


Non, pas du tout. _Régionalisme : Fait de langue propre à une région._ (Robert)


----------



## DearPrudence

StefKE said:


> La tournure est laide et fautive, certes, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de difficile à comprendre.


Ah bah, sympa ! Tu as le droit de qualifier une expression de "laide (et fautive)" (ce qui me semble un jugement de valeur violent et subjectif pour le premier), et moi, je n'ai pas le droit d'exprimer mon ressenti plutôt neutre, qui est que, comme cette expression m'est totalement inconnue (donc, pour répondre à Chimel, pour moi, c'est " b) c'est un cas exceptionnel, cela ne se dit pas en France "), elle me laisserait juste perplexe parce que je ne la reconnaitrais pas et qu'il faudrait donc que j'en déduise le sens = petit travail par rapport à une expression qui m'est familière.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vous a fait, cette expression, mais elle a l'air de déchaîner les passions ! 
À titre personnel, je ne la trouve ni belle ni laide. Mais ai-je le droit de donner mon avis ?


----------



## Stéphane89

jekoh said:


> Non, pas du tout. _Régionalisme : Fait de langue propre à une région._ (Robert)



Soit. Mais alors, c'est un régionalisme très étendu, puisqu'on le rencontre tant au nord qu'au sud, et peu accepté même dans lesdites régions.



Maître Capello said:


> J'aurais d'ailleurs deviné autre chose : _au pire il fait chaud (et) au pire je transpire…_



Moi, c'est cette phrase-là que j'ai du mal à comprendre. Je comprendrais éventuellement _Au pire, il fera chaud et je transpirerai_, mais _au pire il fait chaud (et) au pire je transpire_, je ne vois pas dans quel contexte, je pourrais dire ou entendre ça.  

@DearPrudence, Ok, désolé, j'avais mal lu votre commentaire. Je pensais que vous aviez dit qu'elle était laide. Oui, c'est un jugement de valeur et je l'assume totalement. Cette faute me hérisse le poil à chaque fois que je l'entends. Mais je maintiens qu'elle me semble quand même assez proche de la tournure classique _plus ... plus _pour être comprise sans difficulté, même si ce n'est manifestement pas l'avis de tout le monde... avis que chacun est bien sûr en droit d'avoir.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Cette faute me hérisse le poil à chaque fois que je l'entends.


Au plus que tu l'entends, au plus qu'elle te hérisse le poil, et au moin*ss* que tu est calme.


----------



## Maître Capello

StefKE said:


> Moi, c'est cette phrase-là que j'ai du mal à comprendre. Je comprendrais éventuellement _Au pire, il fera chaud et je transpirerai_, mais _au pire il fait chaud (et) au pire je transpire_, je ne vois pas dans quel contexte, je pourrais dire ou entendre ça.


Je n'ai pas dit que je lui donnais du sens, ni que je pourrais dire ou entendre cela. Moi non plus je ne la comprendrais pas, mais il en allait de même de la phrase d'origine avec _au plus… au plus_…


----------



## Chimel

StefKE said:


> De plus, il me semble que pour être qualifiée de régionalisme, une tournure doit être répandue mais aussi acceptée dans la région en question. Or, le tour "au plus ... au plus" n'est pas plus accepté en français de Belgique qu'il ne l'est en France. C'est une faute, ni plus ni moins.


Comme toi, je trouve curieux que DearPrudence et Maître Capello auraient eu du mal à comprendre cette tournure. Mais c'est sans doute parce que nous sommes habitués à l'entendre. Et s'il l'affirment, c'est comme ça, on ne peut que leur faire confiance.

En revanche, pas d'accord avec ta définition du régionalisme. D'abord ce "taux (régional) d'acceptation" est difficile à mesurer. Ensuite, si les gens utilisent une tournure, c'est en principe qu'ils l'acceptent et la croient correcte, personne ne fait des fautes pour le plaisir.

Dimanche, j'ai encore entendu mon voisin dire "au plus... au plus". Je n'ai pas corrigé pour ne pas "faire mon prof", mais je crois qu'il aurait été surpris d'apprendre qu'il avait utilisé une tournure fautive.


----------



## Chimel

Pour info, je viens de tomber sur l'interview d'une jeune Lilloise, créatrice d'un site de recettes pas chères, à qui on demande comment lui viennent les idées de recettes et qui répond:
"En fait, *au plus* vous cuisinez, *au plus* vous avez des idées qui viennent toutes seules"
1 repas 1 euro: Des recettes simples et pas chères capables de changer des quotidiens

Est-ce que c'est le signe que cette tournure s'emploie aussi dans le Nord de la France? Ou bien est-ce le journaliste (sans doute belge) qui l'a utilisée lui-même en retranscrivant les propos de la personne?


----------



## Bezoard

La dernière hypothèse est possible, mais de toute façon je serais étonné que, si la tournure "vicieuse" s'emploie en Belgique, cela n'irradie pas aussi dans le Nord de la France.


----------



## DearPrudence

Une petite pensée pour vous tous car je l'ai entendue aujourd'hui de la bouche d'une Marseillaise.
Effectivement, j'ai compris


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DearPrudence said:


> ... je l'ai entendue aujourd'hui de la bouche d'une Marseillaise.


Je vois que l'expression commence à faire tache d'huile. Au plus nous en parlons à WR, au plus elle se répand...


----------



## ENELYC

Hello, 
Déjà (beaucoup) entendue, et déjà utilisée sans problème de compréhension. J'admets lui préférer "plus... plus...". Cela dit, en aucun cas je ne la trouve laide et j'apprends là que c'est une faute. 
"Au plus tu travailleras, au plus tu réussiras" / "Plus tu travailleras, plus tu réussiras."
Je ne trouve pas que le premier accroche l'oreille, mais c'est peut-être une question d'habitude
(pour info, je vis dans la Drôme et ma famille est originaire du Nord frontalier avec la Belgique)


----------

